# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Do it again

## crapmaster_slash

And yet another valid point gets wished away. BTW how much sense does it make to have a "resolution center" where the particpants making their case can be banned from participation? Does the word "kangaroo" mean anything to anyone? And no, kiwi, I don;t mean those things bouncing around your yard...

----------


## PerhapsAScript

Hmmm, maybe I shuld just put together a quick script to sign me up again for every post, since it seems the "moderation" here is about silencing the problem rather than seeking resolution.

----------


## KiwiNZ

This is rediculous. 

Please state in clear terms with no personal attacks what you would regard as a s resolution.

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

What folly! It is rather hard to accomodate your request when you keep BANNING ME FROM POSTING. That is as stupid as your chiding me for not responding to the PM you sent me AFTER YOU BANNED ME.

No personal attacks? Again with the implications and inferences - it seems you have not learned a thing from the points I raised. You made this personal days ago and refuse to acknowledge it. You ban a *helpful* user for no reason at all when you yourself have not, in the last six months at least, addressed A SINGLE TECHNICAL PROBLEM. Is pointing this out a "personal attack?" If you feel attacked then change the behaviour, I am simply pointing out objectively verifiable facts.

What is a resolution? Remove the ban on poptones and the russian nick (I rather prefer it) and provide assurances my issues will be promptly addressed in the CC. And stop making me your personal whip - I am not here to make you a martyr, you did that yourself.

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

You seemed to waste no time banning me with every post and deleting entire discussion threads in the *resolution* forum, but now no response at all?

So much for resolutions, I guess.

----------


## jdong

poptones, this is in no way helping your plea to be unbanned. Please serve your time in peace.

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

"Serve my time in peace?" Hilarious. 

DA, it's refreshing to see such _integrity_ in another member in this forum.

I take it the other thread that kiwi DELETED from this forum earlier today is completely gone? 

Like I said: nothing changes. You talk and talk and put up this "resolution" forum and then refuse to follow your own rules

You ban users who contribute support in a support forum and then a few of you rallye support around an admin who contributes nothing to this place? Have any of you even looked at his post history? Not a single tech issue addressed since, at least, August (that's as far back as I could be bothered). Hell, most of his posts are not even outside the "chat" forum. He contributes nothing to this place - and I will point out again it was HE who made this personal, not me.

Since he deleted the post I made on this topic earlier I will repost it now...

Of course my comment was tacky. However, I had nothing to do with making this
"personal." He has repeatedly accused me of things I did not do through
indirect inclusions into "warnings" - ie every time a thread got out of
hand he saw it as my fault for being aggressive and objective in
defending my arguments, so every time there was a warning he was sure to
include me in it whether or not I had, in fact, done anything in the
discussion that violated the guidelines. In fact, it was most often people
attacking me with "people like you" that began such devolutions - which I once  used repeatedly in a thread again and again in quotes to make this point - 
yet this fact was conveniently ignored.

In response to yet another of his "warnings" I made this point and, to illustrate, 
 I asked kiwi the very rhetorical question "I hear you have stopped beating your
wife, is it true?" Of course, teh point of the question, it's context, and the premise should all be obvious to even a third grader. I had zero knowledge of his alleged 
"loss" until he took the opportunity to again spin this as a personal attack from me rather than acknowledge (or simply rebuke) the rhetorical relevance of the query.

He comes into conversations long after they have cooled and fires them
up again with "warnings" and he does so during the time of day when NO
OTHER MODS ARE AROUND. I have noted this repeatedly. He may live on the
other side of the earth but australia and nz are not the only english
speaking nations in a very different time zone and 4AM is not the only
time of day he is around. Yet it is always the middle of the night when
he comes in with his firestick to stir up trouble.

Frankly, I still have my doubts. He is nothing to me, just a nickname on
a screen who has repeatedly cast aspersions upon me while completely
overlooking any contributions I have made to this community. So far as I
know he simply made that stuff up so he could, once again, blow things
far out of proportion in furtherance of his own agenda of censorship and control. 

And, if he was *not* doing this - if that stuff about his dead wife
really is true - then he was simply acting a fool, as no one on this or any other board has any way of knowing such personal details unless one is stupid
enough to offer them. If something like that causes you such great pain you do 
not try to wield it as a weapon. It is far too easy for your combatant to
turn such information against you as an even greater weapon. 

And that was *obviously* his intent here, and he is *still* milking it -
"oh, poor me, look at how much pain free speech causes!" It may have
been in poor taste of me to keep beating him about the head with it but
it was in even poorer taste for kiwi to exploit his dead wife in
an attempt to evoke what he obviously assumed would be a "proper"
response on my part of guilt and shame. "Oh, golly, I had no way of
knowing, pleeeease forgive me" - basta! I can make up any **** myself and post it. That doesn't make it true, nor does any of this make him a martyr of "free speech" even if it is true.

Perhaps the "pain" of seeing those threads there day after day will burn into him the utter disrespect he has shown (if, indeed, any of this is at all true) his "dearly
departed." The fact some of you are suckered into such a hyperemotional plea
only further illustrates the complete lack of objectivity in the running of this place.

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

_ I knew the russian nick was you._

It wasn't a secret, as anyone with the capacity to cut and paste at babelfish could attest. It was even shouted in UPPERCASE.

_Dude why do you care so much? Its just a board in the end._

Actually... I wrote it off but I got some email encouraging me to put more effort into staying. Honestly, and Kassetra can tell you this, I had thought "enough" regarding this place long ago. 

It is frustrating, however, when you contribute to a community only to have to bow to some tiny furher's personal agenda.

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

I see no effort on the part of anyone "in charge" to resolve this. So what is the point of this "resolution center?"

----------


## KiwiNZ

Poptones , we (being the Forum Staff) received many post reports from forum members complaining about the tone and content of your post.
  These members advised that they found many of your posts were insulting and personal attacks. 
  Members also reported that a number of your posts were intended to incite argument.

  As a result of this the Forum Staff monitored your posts for a period of time and agreed with what members were saying in their reports. 
  After discussion between the Forum Staff it was decided that a private message was to be sent to you regarding this .

  This is a copy of that PM.

_Poptones

The staff of this forum over the past few weeks have recieved numerous complaints and a considerable number of reported posts of yours by other members concerning insulting comments , personal attacks and generally inappropriate posting.

We request that you abide by the Forum rules and refrain from personal attacks and insults.

Thankyou_


*Regards*_KiwiNZ_


  Your response posted in the forum was such that you advised that you were not prepared to change your posting style.

  You also responded with this 

_So what? I did not do what you "warned" me of in this thread therfore you might as well have included poofy and anyone else who posted in this thread. Your post was an unfounded insinuation.

So tell us, kiwi.... I heard you quit beating your wife. Is it true?_ 




  That was a wholly inappropriate post. 

  Your post style and insults to other members continued and as a result you were banned initially for a period of 1 month.

  Your response to that was to then re-register under a new identity (ПОПТОНЖ). When this was discovered a message was sent to you and the new identity was banned.
  Since then you have continued to create new identities to evade the ban that has been applied to you.
  You have also indicated in your posts that you do not intend to accept the decisions of the Forum staff.
  You requested that the accounts for poptones and ПОПТОНЖ be deleted. You were advised that this had been done.
  You have continued a personal attack on a forum staff member and family which is totally unacceptable.
  We remind you of the rules for this forum and in particular.

_·  Respect the Forum Staff. We provide a service in our free time to keep the forum running efficiently. We will occasionally ask for input, but in some cases we will not, please respect our decisions. Also, we do edit for content, if you have an issue with our moderation, please contact the staff directly._ 
_·  Profanity: Mild profanity/swearing is allowed in the context of general speech. Explicit profanity/swearing is not allowed, and under no circumstances will we allow any profanity to be directed toward another person. Please see the Code of Conduct:Be Considerate, and the Code of Conduct:Be Respectful for more exact specifications._ 
_·  Flaming And Condescending Messages: Messages personally attacking, calling names, or otherwise harassing or being condescending to another forum member or any ethnic or religious group will be removed or moved to "The Backyard" based on the moderators decision._

  The Administration retains the right to ban members who do not abide by the Forum rules and after warning continue to do so.

  We also remind you that it was you that was banned and not just and not just the identity poptones. Therefore all subsequent identities you have created have also been banned.
  Your actions to continue to register new accounts has further indicated your reluctance to acceptthe rules and decisions of the Forum staff.

  A decision had been made to make the ban a permanent ban, however this can be changed depending on your response to this decision.

  The decision is that the ban will continue and should you create further accounts to evade this ban you will be banned permanently.

The account under the name of  MynameIsIrony will remain open for a period of 24 hours to allow you to view this response

----------


## MyNameIsIrony

> ...members advised that they found many of your posts were insulting and personal attacks.


Let's see them. You never cited a single example. Again you are making proof by mere assertion and do not provide one bit of evidence to support your claim.




> Members also reported that a number of your posts were intended to incite argument.


Wow, we have psychics here! I find it laughable you can even claim members knew of my "intentions" in any post I made here or anywhere.




> After discussion between the Forum Staff it was decided that a private message was to be sent to you regarding this .


Uh huh. Post a *single comment* I made here after getting that PM in which I violated the CofC.  Besides the _rhetorical_ comment I made (in which *you*  decided, against the common sense that could be expected even of a ten year old,  to take personally) I have abided that request.

Come on... let's see proof to the contrary. In the case of my russian friend, at least 80% of the posts made to this forum were not even "chat" but technical support - much of those posts, I might add, in answer to queries no one else had bothered with. In looking back over your twenty pages of posts I did not find, in the first ten pages, where you had addressed a single technical issue - or even, with the exception of threatening to dig into your "box of locks," where you had posted _anything_ outside the "chat" forum. You claim in your profile to be in the IT field, but I see no proof of it. Have you *ever* fielded a tech support issue in this forum?

BTW kiwi, did YOU ever sign the CofC? How can anyone expect you to defend - or even abide - principles which you will not even agree merit your signature?

Again I ask: why are you here? And what are the priorities of this tech support forum if you repeatedly (yes, I know I am not the first) drive off those who actually provide support?




> Your actions to continue to register new accounts has further indicated your reluctance to acceptthe rules and decisions of the Forum staff.


A "resolution forum" in which members may be banned from participation is not a "resolution forum" at all. if you refuse to change this policy it will be obvious to anyone with even a nominal capacity for logical thought that this forum exists in name only as but a _token_ to the ideals upon which linux, debian, and the ubuntu distribution itself are constructed.

But of course, we already know you yourself do not embrace those ideals, so none of the rest should be a surprise.




> A decision had been made to make the ban a permanent ban, however this can be changed depending on your response to this decision.
> 
> The decision is that the ban will continue and should you create further accounts to evade this ban you will be banned permanently


I am banned permanently but if I evade your 'request" I will be banned permanently?

Man, you *really do* suck at logical expression. Are you really in the IT field?

You can make the ban as permanent as you like. I will be at the CC meeting to raise the issue there.

----------


## KiwiNZ

The decision has been read and the matter is now closed.

----------

